# Necesito saber algo de la Tortuga de gray o otros.... (robot facil y unico)



## NTM (Ago 7, 2009)

hola venia a ver si me podian ayudar en aser ese proyecto  de robot pasa obstaculo  (que sea facil. y un poco economico)

o tortugra gray q escuche por ahi __esa me interesa mas


PD: si pueden me pasan un diagrama para entender 

GRACIAS


----------



## karl (Ago 7, 2009)

una tortuga de gray (de hecho hizo 2), es un robot que responde automaticamente a estimulos pre determinados, en el caso de las tortugas originales, el robot tenia una celda fotoelectrica (el equivalente en bulbos a un fototransistor) acoplada a un circuito que movia un motor cuando la celda percibia suficiente luz, esta fotocelda hacia un barrido (estaba montada en un carrusel junto con el motor que activaba) sobre el area que rodeaba al robot, con ese mecanismo tan sencillo, hacia que la tortuga navegara buscando la fuente de luz mas fuerte en su entorno, y lograba hacer cosas sorprendentes como salir de un laberinto, siempre que la fuente de luz le pudiera servir como guia.

las dos tortugas que se que hizo se llamaban E.L.S.I.E. y E.L.M.E.R. que son electro ... algo y algo mas, 
voy a buscar un diagrama, pero no prometo nada.

para el evasor de obstaculos puedes usar un algoritmo sencillo, avanza, cuando detecta un obstaculo retrocede y gira en un angulo, tras un tiempo, vuelve a avanzar (lo puedes implementar con un motor prendido constantemente, un timer 555 y un motor reversible, cuando el timer se dispara (monoestable), hace que el motor reversible cambie de sentido, el que esta prendido sigue empujando y hace que el robot gire, y cuando caduque el tiempo del timer, el motor vuelve a avanzar, moviendo al robot en una nueva direccion.


----------

